# Service like Spreadshirt that uses DTG printing?



## kompisclothing (Aug 11, 2007)

Does anyone know of a company that offers a service similar to Spreadshirts, but that uses DTG printing?

I run my own clothing brand, and would like to order from a service like this and then resell. Bountee (bountee.com) offers this service, but there I need to make the product available for everybody to order (on their site), and this is not what I'm looking for.


Thanks for any replies


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kompisclothing said:


> Does anyone know of a company that offers a service similar to Spreadshirts, but that uses DTG printing?
> 
> I run my own clothing brand, and would like to order from a service like this and then resell. Bountee (bountee.com) offers this service, but there I need to make the product available for everybody to order (on their site), and this is not what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


Zazzle, PrintFection, CafePress all use DTG printing.


----------

